# CBT in the UK?



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/


----------



## cbtish (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, between £50 and £150 a session is typical, and four to twelve sessions is also right. (A _fixed_ number of sessions would be suspicious, because every patient is different.)

The length of time you have had problems is not relevant. Spacing the sessions out works OK.

You cannot do CBT alone...it is not CBT that way. Seeing a therapist is completely different. CBT relies on your relationship with the therapist.

By the way, if you do not feel that you have a good relationship with your therapist in the very first session, then make sure you address this in your second session. I suggest that you should not go more than two sessions with a therapist you do not have a good relationship with.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You may also want to consider a CBT group down the line to practice behavioral exercises. There are some UK CBT groups listed here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/159.html

I'd discuss this with your current therapist.


----------



## the flatlander (Dec 2, 2008)

stardog99 said:


> Also he claims it will take 4-12 sessions however this seems unrealistic to me, I've had severe probs for 6 years or so.


Cure severe social anxiety in perhaps as little as 4 sessions? Seems unrealistic to me too.

Will he give you the contact info of at least 3 people he's helped overcome severe social anxiety in 4-12 sessions so you can verify his claim?

I've been the client of at least 12 therapists (hope springs eternal). Three of them employed CBT. The vast majority of therapists who claim expertise with CBT and SA are incompetent.


----------



## cbtish (Nov 29, 2008)

It is very difficult for a therapist to predict the length of treatment. This is because it has nothing much to do with the length, severity or nature of the presenting symptoms.

Occasionally, someone has had severe symptoms for many years, but the underlying problem turns out to be really simple. In these cases only a few sessions are needed, but I agree that these cases are pretty rare.

I also agree that many therapists who claim expertise with CBT are not very competent. Some trial and error may be required in order for you to find a therapist you can relate to and who understands what to do. Even so, it is disappointing to hear that you have tried twelve without success.

By the way, the register of CBT therapists in the UK is at: http://cbtregisteruk.com/ I am not sure how helpful it really is to check the register, though.


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

No access to free care??

I personally think the closer the sessions the more you will get out of them.

Thats only my opinion though.

:hide


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

There are cheaper therapists, or ones that do sliding scales maybe down to £30-40 if you are on a low income. The NHS does it for free, although of course there would be a wait for screening for suitability then a wait to start. You'd have to check the waiting list-I did mess around for a year or so a few years back for various reasons and ending up finding my own therapists. However, the NHS is big on targets at the moment (I temp in neurology and that is down to 6 or 18 weeks) so it may have improved.

I found a free women's counselling service when I was 18-25 so there might be a scheme/service like that in your area if you are lucky. University counselling was free too. It is sometimes a matter of just accessing a list of all services in the area.

The idea of CBT is often to give you say 6 sessions where you learn how to apply the techniques. You won't necessarily be cured in 6 sessions but you would know how to use CBT to tackle the situation and have seen it work. That is often why it is a quicker therapy. You would have to go away and keep using the techniques. It is not so much discussing the problem and where it has come from but a method for tackling it. I did around 6 sessions and my Mum did about 4 (not SA related). You could go a fortnight maybe between sessions in order to have enough time to do homework involving social situations.

I have found a therapist that is only £35 that does some private work from home, but it is a longer term therapy for me (6 months- 1 year) and schema therapy-which has a basis in CBT but different and getting into childhood stuff. For me this is working better than CBT but I have depression and general anxiety with some SA. Other therapists have been up to about £45ph on the basis of my low income. I've seen some advertise at £75+ and of course it is better to get one that is good than waste money on one that isn't. They may give you a free first session or chance to talk to them about what it would involve, or possibly refund the first session if you decide to continue. Sometimes finding the right person can be more important than the type of therapy...!

I would say a therapist is a lot more effective than a book as it is hard and takes commitment and motivation.


----------

